# Cutrine Plus



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Anyone ever use Cutrine Plus to control filamentous algae? My neighbor wants me to help her control some filamentous algae in her pond. I have no experience with pond chemicals. Our ponds share the same watershed, I don't want to have any dead fish. Per the charts and specs it looks like Cutrine Plus is one of the best and safest options out there for controlling filamentous algae. Anyone ever use it?


----------



## tur71 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have used it in my 1/2 acre 12' deep pond.Had real bad filamentous algae on the bottom of my pond the second year after I built it.I actually used a 3' lake rake and raked it first to get the bulk of it out.Took me a whole day to rake.Got a 5'x8' trailer load of it. Not a fun job.I then treated it with cutrine plus granular.Bought a 20 lb bag and applied half a bag using a hand crank seed spreader to apply.One month later I applied the other half of it.Took care of my algae problem.No harm to the fish. The next year it started to come back but not nearly as bad so now I buy a bag and treat my pond using 1/3 of it once in early spring,1/3mid summer,and 1/3 late fall just as a precaution.I no longer have a problem with algae.Lots of people use copper sulfate but you have to be careful with it as it will kill fish if not properly applied.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thank you. I picked up a 12 pound container of granular yesterday. Her pond is about 1/3 acre. Maybe I will split the bag into 2 treatments of 6 pounds each.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> Thank you. I picked up a 12 pound container of granular yesterday. Her pond is about 1/3 acre. Maybe I will split the bag into 2 treatments of 6 pounds each.


Where did you get the cutrine? May need to try it in our pond.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

TSC. It says $39.99 on their website, which is way cheaper than anywhere else. The price tag in the store said $54.99. I showed them the website price and they honored the $39.99 online price.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Bought some at rural king sat. Was 33.99


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I saw that Rural King had liquid for $34.99 and granular for $39.99 in the latest sale flyer.


----------

